# installing gentoo at #emerge sys-kernel/linux-sources

## Guest

ok i am presented a screen that is telling me of the various optional kernels available since the 22 of april...but i see that the gentoo optimized kernel has problems with emerging the nvidia driver and its dependancies?...is this true?....i have a gf3 card and would like to have the nvidia drivers loaded should i stay with the vanilla-sources or has the gentoo-sources been fixed for this issue

----------

## Nitro

 *Quote:*   

> but i see that the gentoo optimized kernel has problems with emerging the nvidia driver and its dependancies?...is this true?

 

Where did you hear this?  Just for your information, I'm running the xfs-sources and the nvidia drivers are working great for me.

----------

## chemical

The Nvidia drivers are also working fine for me with my xtasy GF 3 ti 200 card

----------

## tsuru

When I tried emerging the nvidia drivers portage went ahead and downloaded linux-2.4.19-gentoo and build the nvidia drivers against that.  It wasn't until later that I found out the linux-2.4.19-gentoo drivers don't have the XFS patch...thus temporarily breaking my machine.  After a quick symlink fix thing should work.

I have never had a problem with nvidia drivers on any of the gentoo kernel sources...as long as my filesystem is included.

----------

## Guest

ok well i wasnt sure....but i went for the gentoo-sources and its all fine...and i had just read a couple of posts where people where having troubles with some dependencies or something

----------

## Malakin

I had problems with it wanting to download some other kernel sources as well so I used "emerge nvidia-driver nvidia-gls -nodeps" or something like that and it worked fine installing just the two packages I wanted.

----------

## zerogeny

i cant compile the nvidia drivers and im using the gentoo-sources kernel.

wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------

## jdonahue

 *Nitro wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   but i see that the gentoo optimized kernel has problems with emerging the nvidia driver and its dependancies?...is this true? 
> 
> Where did you hear this?  Just for your information, I'm running the xfs-sources and the nvidia drivers are working great for me.

 

The problem for some of us is that if we want to run nvidia-kernel-1.0.2880 it applies

to kernel-2.4.19  and kernel-2.4.19 doesn't have any XFS driver patches applied to it

and when I emerge xfs-sources they only apply to kernel-2.4.18.

Maybe these dependency problems are easy to sor out, I just don't know how to go about it.

----------

